# Congratulations on that 8 point... DOE?



## maine (Nov 13, 2014)

When a Massachusetts hunter shot what he thought was a good-sized buck last weekend, he ended up with the surprise of a lifetime: The 8-pointer that John Burdick shot turned out to be a female deer.

The deer weighed 244 pounds (live weight) and had a field-dressed weight of 185 pounds, according to Monday’s BDN story. Burdick was hunting out of The Rockin P Sporting Lodge.

The state’s deer biologist, Kyle Ravana, said the sheer size of the deer — and the development of its antlers — were more surprising than the fact that a hunter tagged a doe that sported headgear more typical among males.

“It’s really interesting that this deer had hardened antlers, and that it was as big as it was,” Ravana said. “An average-sized adult doe in this state, you’re generally looking at around 115, 120 pounds. This deer, dressed, was 185 pounds. You’re getting up there to [the size of] nice bucks.”

full article @ http://bangordailynews.com/2014/11/...oint-sebec-doe-extremely-rare-biologist-says/


----------



## svk (Nov 20, 2014)

Thats a very unique trophy.

I'm calling BS on the field dressed weight though. 185 LBS field dressed is a big deer.


----------



## maine (Nov 26, 2014)

svk said:


> Thats a very unique trophy.
> 
> I'm calling BS on the field dressed weight though. 185 LBS field dressed is a big deer.




244 LBS live weight is stated in article.


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 26, 2014)

It's called ENDOCRINE PRECURSORS, we have been adding everything from birth control pills to Viagra to the waste water and water systems for 50+ years now, even the rain from the sky has radionuclides from past tests. We have Trout with two tails and Does with antlers, want to go to the hospital and check out the new grandson???? I hold grade 3 (out of four) water and waste water treatment certifications is why I know a little bit about this.


----------

